# Looking for a reg Poodle Stud in AZ



## nigeriandwarfs (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi, I am looking for a registered standard Poodle stud to breed with my akc reg Golden retriever. She comes from great lines and we are looking to get back into breeding (my husband use to do it years ago) but I have such bad allergies that we feel Goldendoodles would be the best for us. I live in AZ, so if you know of anyone please drop me a line. Also please no judgment on not breeding dogs. We bought our dog with breeding in mind from great genetics and lines. We are responsible breeders with our other animals (dairy goats and chickens) and plan on breeding responsibly. Thanks


----------



## Honorine (Feb 27, 2006)

Hope your wearing your flame proof undies, Good Luck


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Just FYI - many (if not most) Goldendoodles are NOT hypoallergenic. When I worked full time at a very large and busy SPCA, we had labradoodles and goldendoodles turned in by owners in droves because the breeder had assured them that the dog would be hypoallergenic, when in fact this was not the case. These people would buy the dog, get attached to it, then when the allergies became unbearable they would turn them over to us. We had a LOT of them come through our doors in the years I worked there.

If you have allergies and need a dog that is hypoallergenic for the sake of your health, buy a purebred dog that is known to have this trait. If you want to breed dogs who are hypoallergenic, I recommend you buy two purebred standard poodles - from fully health tested stock and a breeder who is a member of the AKC parent club - and breed those.


----------



## nigeriandwarfs (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up Bluemoon. I am aware that in a hybrid breed nothing is guaranteed . I have done lots of research on what breed I would like to add to my family and this seems a good fit. As I said I am a responsible breeder and would make no assurances to my buyers that the puppies would be guaranteed hypoallergenic. Although F1 goldendoodles are more likely to carry the non shedding trait then f1 labardoodles genetics is always going to be a mix from both parents. I am just looking to see if anyone here has a quality poodle stud that would give me the best chances of good tempered, healthy pups.

** wanted to add Congratulations on the pups they are beautiful


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

www.poodleclubofamerica.org

This is the website for the Poodle Club of America, which is the AKC Parent Club for Poodles. If you are looking for a health-tested Poodle with good bloodlines, they would be the best place to start looking.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

Noone who is a member of the PCA will breed to a Golden to create a mix breed. They would be tossed out of the PCA. You wuld have moreluck investing in buying a stud for yourself. Do bear in mind that the two breeds share a lot of the same genetic issues-thyroid, CHD, eye issues, Std Poodles also carry some genetic diseases-VWD, SA, Addison's -which breedersa re trying to eliminate from t he breed but some like Addison's we are not sure of why it crops up,some believe it is more complex than a simple gene. There are quite a few breeder of Goldendoodles, if I were you I would look to seeif they have a secondor thrid generation TESTED stud to breed to,much better then starting off with a smple hybrid cross. Do be aware thatthe PCA recommends quite a few tests for the Poodlebreeding fancier, you shuldl also check withthe Golden club to see what tetsing is reocmmended there if you are going to be a responsile breeder you should do no less than at least CHD, Thyroid, Cardiac, CERF(these last 3 yearly), VWD (DNA or clear by parentage) and even SA because it is an awful skin condition and becoming much more common in STd Poodles than ever before.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

HOTW said:


> There are quite a few breeder of Goldendoodles, if I were you I would look to seeif they have a secondor thrid generation TESTED stud to breed to,much better then starting off with a smple hybrid cross. Do be aware thatthe PCA recommends quite a few tests for the Poodlebreeding fancier, you shuldl also check withthe Golden club to see what tetsing is reocmmended there *if you are going to be a responsile breeder *you should do no less than at least CHD, Thyroid, Cardiac, CERF(these last 3 yearly), VWD (DNA or clear by parentage) and even SA because it is an awful skin condition and becoming much more common in STd Poodles than ever before.


I agree. If you're going to breed anything, you need to fully health test all your breeding stock.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

I am not going to say what I think of these supposed "designer" breeds, but here the man who created the Labradoodle says he regrets doing so:

http://www.examiner.com/pet-news-in...venting-designer-dog-may-have-been-a-disaster

Also only 1 in 3 was hypoallergenic.


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

[YOUTUBE]VcqdzJ-nnpE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

If you are so allergic to dogs how can you manage the Goldens? The golden doodles I've seen are quite the grooming project. When the designer dog fad dies out you will be just breeding mutts.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Molly Mckee said:


> If you are so allergic to dogs how can you manage the Goldens? The golden doodles I've seen are quite the grooming project. When the designer dog fad dies out you will be just breeding mutts.


IMHO the designer dog fad has died down considerably. I remember when Puggles were going for over $2,000 each  Last time I looked they're getting a few hundred for them. Still more than I would pay for a mutt, though.......


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Have you actually met any doodles in person? My experience (I'm a groomer) is that most of them are CRAZY. There's some synergy between this breeding that seems to result in hyperactivity and hard-headedness. If you are reading breeders' websites, remember that they are trying to sell you something. You should get out and actually meet doodle owners and their dogs in person before you decide to create more of these little monsters.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Wolf Flower said:


> Have you actually met any doodles in person? My experience (I'm a groomer) is that most of them are CRAZY. There's some synergy between this breeding that seems to result in hyperactivity and hard-headedness. If you are reading breeders' websites, remember that they are trying to sell you something. You should get out and actually meet doodle owners and their dogs in person before you decide to create more of these little monsters.


I think this is the case because of a simple reason: good breeders (ones who put the time, effort, and $ into breeding good quality health-tested dogs) are VERY careful who we give full AKC registration to, and very careful who we sell dogs to in general. 

So if someone sets out to breed mutts, (I'll use Puggles as an example) they likely are NOT going to be able to get a quality Pug and Beagle that have been bred for temperament and health....they're most likely going to buy their "foundation dogs" from a backyard breeder. 

So you're starting out with unhealthy and shaky temperaments to begin with. The result is going to be mutts with - surprise! - health and temperament issues.

My boss pulled me aside last week and said he's confused because the Malti-Poo he bought (for $1800, plus $500 shipping ) is only a year old but he's blind in both eyes and has patellar luxation. I'm widely regarded as the go-to person at work for dog questions, and he wanted to know why he was having so many problems with his dog when he had "hybrid vigor". I had him read this: http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/1363475/designer_pet_breeds_and_the_hype_of.html

Now if someone could do a breeding program with fully health tested parents from solid breeding stock (generations of good temperaments, generations of good health, etc) behind them, you'd likely end up with a healthy mutt with a good temperament. The rules of basic genetics applies


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

Exactly! I will say I have seen a few kennels onlien that are doing genetic testing, it seems to be catching hold in some heads. Quite frankly I have met some good Doodles and some bad ones. Met up with a toally psycho one that scared even me (and I am not afraid of dogs) but this dog had a screw loose. I have coem under fire for acquiring a Parti Colour Std which I intend to use to establish a line if sh emeets my standards for breeding. So far her CERF and Cradiac are OK, we'll see about hips because she has some Exc and Fair in her background where testing was spotty because of the lac of good breders watching out for the parti lines. I hope to create a nice line where we cna acquire both solids and partis in the same litters like Vulcan Kennels used to have in the UK.

To bd your boss didnt inquire of you before he bought the dog!!!! I haven't spent that much on all 3 my Std Poodles I have had in 13 years th emost I have spent was to acquire my ***** and that was a search to find fully tested parents!!

Breeding is hard, my parents bred Bulldogs and we saw a lot. It took me 13 years to consider breeding Poodles myself.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm about to get tomatoes lobbed at me.

The breeds we now all know and love started somewhere. I adore shelties, but it's not like a pair of little tricolor puppies popped up in a litter of foxes somewhere and bred true. If somebody is going to health test and raise dogs with sound bodies and minds they responsibly place, hurray! 

Truly OP, I would buy my own stud and test both for health conditions prminent in your two breeds.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

jen74145 said:


> I'm about to get tomatoes lobbed at me.
> 
> The breeds we now all know and love started somewhere. I adore shelties, but it's not like a pair of little tricolor puppies popped up in a litter of foxes somewhere and bred true. If somebody is going to health test and raise dogs with sound bodies and minds they responsibly place, hurray!
> 
> Truly OP, I would buy my own stud and test both for health conditions prminent in your two breeds.


No, they didn't pop up out of no where, but the developers of these breeds didn't keep breeding the two separate breeds to get puppies. Those breeders kept the best pups for the next generation of breeding and culled the rest. Very few, if any, "designer" breeders are attempting to produce a new breed that breeds true. Look at cockapoos-they've been around for probably 30+ years and yet they are still "made" by breeding a cocker and a poodle, not from a line of specially selected puppies who ended up breeding true.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

GoldenMom said:


> No, they didn't pop up out of no where, but the developers of these breeds didn't keep breeding the two separate breeds to get puppies. Those breeders kept the best pups for the next generation of breeding and culled the rest. Very few, if any, "designer" breeders are attempting to produce a new breed that breeds true. Look at cockapoos-they've been around for probably 30+ years and yet they are still "made" by breeding a cocker and a poodle, not from a line of specially selected puppies who ended up breeding true.


Well, yes. But truly... people want what they want, and there's no crime in providing it. If someone can provide it responsibly, I'm all for that. You're not going to get Joe Public to change his mind, more often than not. _f someone just *has* to have a cockabullspaniel, I'd rather there be an option other than a breeder who views the pups as merchandise. 

But too, standard poodles and goldens, well-bred, are lovely enough dogs without blending. Hrm. Not sure where I stand on the issue I suppose, and the thread isn't about that. I should spin off my own thread.

Sorry for the derailment OP!_


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

jen74145 said:


> Well, yes. But truly... people want what they want, and there's no crime in providing it. If someone can provide it responsibly, I'm all for that.


The problem is, most people who provide "designer dogs" do so because of the profit involved. There is no breed standard, so no guidelines need be followed as to conformation, temperament, or working ability. No showing, so there's no overhead there. You can take a purebred who is too faulty to be a good representative of their breed, mix it with another equally faulty purebred and viola! Suddenly it's a Designer dog that people pay through the nose for.

If people would do health testing and OFA on their stock, at least they aren't breeding more unhealthy mixed-breed dogs, but the message the public gets is "Oh, I can take any old Pug and any old Beagle and sell Puggles for $1200 each!" And suddenly people who might not have thought about breeding before get greedy.

My feeling is, people shouldn't be breeding dogs unless they know what they're doing and have a darn good reason. Cross breeding? Even more so.

I have every respect for responsible breeders who strive to better the breed of their choice. But with cross-breeding... the question is WHY? If you are cross-breeding working dogs, as they do with German/Dutch Shepherds and Malinois in Europe, that's one thing. But breeding pet-quality dogs for the sake of making more pet quality dogs? There's enough pet-quality dogs that come from show/working dog breedings to fill that bill... what is the point?


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I hope you have room to keep your entire litter, because in this economy, few people are buying luxuries and a dog is a luxury.

I know a lot of breeders of purebred show dogs who stopped breeding because there were no homes for pups.

The shelters are full. People who lost jobs or lost houses are turning their pets in.

Just because you see ads for puppies offered at high prices does NOT mean that the pups will actually sell for that price. You'll be lucky if you can give away a litter of mutts (which is what you will be breeding) and don't have to pay $30 each to turn them in at the pound.


----------



## Honorine (Feb 27, 2006)

Post above makes a lot of sense, economic sense that is. I've cut back on my litters the last few years, only did a litter a year, when I normally have two or three. Probably stay at one, or go to none, depending on how the economy goes. Most breeders I know, either show or hobby have cut back as well. I occasionally frequent a commercial breeders board, because like it or not commercial breeders know dogs, and most of them have stopped doing the designer crossbreds, the money isn't there, they've gone back to breeding purebreds. Even though your just doing this as a hobby having few litters you still need to know your market, and if there is one to start with. Look on Puppyfind, see all the older puppies for sale? My last litter I had two puppies until they were 4 months old, and I have a small desireable breed, Shelties. Just food for thought.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

nigeriandwarfs said:


> Hi, I am looking for a registered standard Poodle stud to breed with my akc reg Golden retriever.


You don't need a registered stud to make crossbred puppies, any fertile standard poodle male should work for your project. Seriously, AKC papers won't be needed unless you plan on marketing them as being from "two AKC parents." Not that that will mean anything with goldendoodles, though.

Peg


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

oregon woodsmok said:


> I hope you have room to keep your entire litter, because in this economy, few people are buying luxuries and a dog is a luxury.
> 
> I know a lot of breeders of purebred show dogs who stopped breeding because there were no homes for pups.
> 
> ...


I agree...with the way the economy has been, I have stopped breeding every year or 2 like I used to and have gone to every 3 yrs. I still have an extra pup from my last litter- 3 yrs old here- was 3 extras until I got 2 of them placed this year- both were actually returned after being placed initially as i have in my contract that I am to be given the first right of refusal if the dog should need to be re-homed for any reason. One came back because they had to move to a place that did not allow dogs, the other due to unforeseen circumstances with a special needs child. Before that I had only ever had one dog returned in the 15 yrs I have been raising collies. So even if you place them- no guarantee they won't come back. No one says you have to take them back, but I am assuming you would since you said you wanted to breed responsibly. 
My litter before was 3 yrs previous but I had a waiting list for most and I checked the list before doing the breeding and got deposits (many times those waiting lists dwindle to nothing by the time pups are ready to go). Realized I needed to get someone bred soon this last summer as my gals that have never been bred are getting older and those genes will be lost, but the breeding I did failed to take....so now have 2 gals that really should be bred this year and it scares me even though I have a few new people on a waiting list and a couple more with dogs from me that are now 11-13 yrs old and are talking about maybe getting another before the seniors pass. I don't want to be past my personal limit. I always tell people who are planning on breeding- regardless of breed or type of animal that you need to think of the worst case scenario and be prepared....what if it is a large litter and none of the babies get placed- do you have the room and finances and time to keep them? My dogs normally have 10-13 in a litter. Do you have time to be home 24 hours a day for the whelping and at least several days after to make sure everyone is doing fine and any babies that need extra help around the clock can get it? What if the dam requires a C-section? What if the dam gets matistis or dies - do you have the time to feed babies round the clock or know someone who can and is willing to tube feed them when you can't be there to do it? Do you have the money for all the expenses? The CERF's, the vet checks, the vet visits for dam and pups, etc- even if something goes wrong? Just some things to think about.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

*Good *breeders never make a profit in the long run....we're lucky to break even. When people find out how much I charge for my dogs they assume I'm rolling in $$$$. They're very surprised when I lay out my expenses: One 4-day weekend at a dog show costs me $1,000 for my two current class bitches. My last C-section cost a bit over $1,100. Stud fees are between $1,000 and $1,200 and if you import frozen semen like I did for this litter the shipping charges were $500, plus $400 in collection expenses and DNA testing for the sire......the list goes on and on.

This litter I was fortunate to place all the pups quickly, litter before this one I had fewer pups and had one of them until she was 7 months old before I placed her, and I took less than full price for her to boot. 

I'm keeping two from my current litter by choice, but like Willowynd I have to keep my numbers down because I'm not a large/commercial breeder. Only so many hours in my day to give individual attention to my dogs, since I work full time outside the home and have kids. At any time life could happen to one of my puppy's homes and I could get any number of adult dogs that I have bred returned to me. I always accept back dogs that I've bred that the owners cannot keep for whatever reason. 

I'm also involved in breed rescue through our Parent Club, and I've had calls to go get rescue dogs in my area on a few occasions. 

Breeding is more than just producing a litter.


----------



## Honorine (Feb 27, 2006)

I placed two older girls last year, note I said placed, meaning I did not sell them, I don't feel its right to sell your older dogs. Instead I place them in carefully chosen homes at no charge. Even then its a long process trying to find good homes, months sometimes years. I'm placing two more this year, to keep my numbers down, because in PA the law states you can't go over 25 dogs owned bred or boarded yearly, then you need a kennel license. I've never gone over. Do you know the laws where you are, state and local? Many townships have their own dog limit laws, sometimes even in rural areas, and often the limit is 3-5 dogs. I suggest you learn local laws before starting up, in case you do end up with unsold puppies. Seriously this economy is not recovered yet, the market is not good, make sure you have a market before you breed.


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

bluemoonluck said:


> *Good *breeders never make a profit in the long run....


I beg to differ. I'm a pretty good breeder and made a nice profit last year. This year I hope to produce twice as many as last to make an even better profit.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Reptyle said:


> I beg to differ. I'm a pretty good breeder and made a nice profit last year. This year I hope to produce twice as many as last to make an even better profit.


Well... it's all a matter of supply and demand isn't it? If you produce 15 pups but only have 5 people who are even interested then your 15 pups aren't worth a lot and thus less profit.

I think that profit or not, a good breeder only breeds to improve their lines and then only when they are pretty sure (wait list) they will be able to home the 'byproduct' pups. Sure it's possible to make profit that way... if you don't count the time you have put into making lines that people admire and line up to get.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Reptyle said:


> I beg to differ. I'm a pretty good breeder and made a nice profit last year. This year I hope to produce twice as many as last to make an even better profit.


I think we've had this discussion before.

It's safe to say that the OP isn't going to make a profit. Even if she asks a designer price for her designer dogs, there's no guarantee they will sell, since she is not an established breeder with a track record. If they don't sell, she will have a pack of big, hairy, hungry mouths to feed, which gets expensive. 

Just looking out for OP's best interest here, as well as the dogs in question.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

Reptyle said:


> I beg to differ. I'm a pretty good breeder and made a nice profit last year. This year I hope to produce twice as many as last to make an even better profit.


I think Reptyle means breeding reptiles and not puppies  

Anyone can check Craig's or the other free ads and there are tons of these "designer" dogs/puppies for sale. Mine has lots of them, not to mention at least 20 Chihuahuas, Chiweenies, some poo-mixes and whatever else they have cross bred. One lady wanted $950 for something she called a Chion  Chihuahua mixed with Papillion. Looked like a regular Chi to me then her price started dropping. Not sure if she ever sold them or not. 

There are a few labradoodles and a goldendoodles that I saw, one was asking $40 for it. None were over $100.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

thaiblue12 said:


> I think Reptyle means breeding reptiles and not puppies


Ah! Misleading then! I feel duped  I thought she was talking about puppies... wait... that was a reasonable assumption given we are in a thread discussing designer dogs! :nanner:


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Yeah, see, I forget people lack common sense, WF. When I bred bengals... whoo boy. The things people think! :umno: Easy to suppress it all when you're not in the trenches. 

Bad Reptyle, making people freak out. LOL


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

thaiblue12 said:


> I think Reptyle means breeding reptiles and not puppies


Bingo! Sorry all, was just funnin with ya a bit...I agree with all y'all said about pups...

Easier for me to make a profit on snakes, given the fact that it only costs me a $1 each to feed the parents during the spring, summer and fall...Don't even gotta feed'em in the winter.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

So you are going to keep letting them think you are a she?  

Hmm how much do you make off a Het-doodle? lol


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

thaiblue12 said:


> So you are going to keep letting them think you are a she?
> 
> Hmm how much do you make off a Het-doodle? lol


I can handle it, I'm secure in my masculinity.

I wonder what it is about my name, on here, that seems feminine??


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

It's the 'Y' because it's more likely that a female will feel the use of 'y' is 'creative'. Watch out! I am a misogynistic female... I have loads of disdainful things to say about my fellow females.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

Reptyle said:


> I can handle it, I'm secure in my masculinity.
> 
> I wonder what it is about my name, on here, that seems feminine??


Don't worry it just shows you type liek a lady....:kung:. It's funny how people will interpret your personality thru your posts! Gosh many years ago when I cam eonline and would not reveal a thing about myself everyone thought I was male. Then one day I "Came out of the closet" in support of a friend and shocked everyone! Esp since it was a glamour shot type photo i posted....really upset one person who said she was falling in love with me!!!:sob: That was when I decided some people on the Net are just plain strange!

:hijacked: Guess I'll leave it at that!!!LOL


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

HOTW said:


> *Don't worry it just shows you type liek a lady*....:kung:. It's funny how people will interpret your personality thru your posts! Gosh many years ago when I cam eonline and would not reveal a thing about myself everyone thought I was male. Then one day I "Came out of the closet" in support of a friend and shocked everyone! Esp since it was a glamour shot type photo i posted....really upset one person who said she was falling in love with me!!!:sob: That was when I decided some people on the Net are just plain strange!
> 
> :hijacked: Guess I'll leave it at that!!!LOL


For some reason I'm reminded of the movie The Sandlot, where the ultimate insult was, "You play baseball like a girl!!" :smiley-laughing013:


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

Reptyle said:


> For some reason I'm reminded of the movie The Sandlot, where the ultimate insult was, "You play baseball like a girl!!" :smiley-laughing013:


LOL!! Funny thing is when I moved tot he USA I had never played softball in my life I wanted to go play hardball with the guys during gym and was not allowed. I sucked at softball all the girls hated me. One time a bunch of us went to an amusement park and they had a speed timer for pitching. They all thought it was a joke that I was going to do it til they saw the speed at 66!!LOL The guy running it thought it was "off" and threw a ball himself then asked me to do it again..his jaw dropped and I got the $5 bet cause he was way off on my speed...LMAO! I should have tried to fight an dbecome a girl player...:runforhills:


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Speaking of the economy - I noticed at our local mall the pet store there had marked $1200 purebred and designer dogs prices down to $300 and $150 just to get rid of them. People aren't going to spend alot of money on a dog in these bad financial times. I would LOVE to see this pet store have to close because they aren't making any money. I know they get their pups from puppy mills.....


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

I am surprised with all the work done to educate people on where pet stores get their puppies that anyone would even consider buying from them still. All I see when I look at a cute puppy in a store window is all the footage of their brood girls and how atrocious their living situations are.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I was in a pet store maybe 4 years ago (I was at a conference and just window shopping in the mall)..... Their dogs were all priced above $2,000 and came with a limited 30-day health guarantee. I remember laughing at the thought of paying $2k for the obviously poorly bred Boxer pup that was there - I have a friend who breeds show Boxers, all fully health tested and with a great health guarantee, and she sells her pet pups for less than that! But they must sell dogs, or they wouldn't be in business......


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I think people buy them because they are cute and people feel sorry for them, knowing where they came from--if that makes any sense. That, and they can put them on a credit card and don't have to have cash to pay for them.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

In Cybil Shepard's bio she describes being sick in bed while her boyfriend/fiance and kids went to the mall. She wakes up to the ugliest puppy she has ever seen. This is over twenty years ago, and they paid an incredible amount of money for the little pug- like for a Westminster champion puppy. The poor thing had one kidney not functioning at all, and the other kidney only functioning at 50%. The pet store offered to trade the sick puppy for another (sick) puppy. Of course, the kids loved it and this was not an option. On the cover of the book is a photo of her and the pug. I hope this enlightened _someone _about pet store puppies.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Molly Mckee said:


> That, and they can put them on a credit card and don't have to have cash to pay for them.


If you want something and you want to use a credit card...but the person selling the item doesn't want to take a credit card....all you have to do is get a cash advance check from the cc company and make it out to yourself and deposit it into your account. When the cc check clears, you can get a cashier's check made out to the person you're buying from. You'll incur a transaction fee from the cc company, but to someone willing to do this that won't be a deterrant.

I know how it works....my ex-husband was a master at this sort of thing :yuck:


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Your ex-husband sounds interesting. A dog lover?


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Maura said:


> Your ex-husband sounds interesting. A dog lover?


Um, no. While we were married he stole my credit card checks and forged my signature on them then deposited them in his personal account so he could get cash to spend....to the tune of almost 50k. I didn't press charges because we were married, but less than a year later when I finally left him guess who got stuck with the 50k in cc debt???:flame:


----------

